# Dealing with rain & bags



## 5thelement

Hi all,

I live in a climate where it hardly ever rains and when it does, only a couple months or so during the year. When that happens, I just don't use my high end designer bags. I'm wondering what everyone else does though? Is there some protection against the elements I should be looking at, particularly if I want to move to a rainier climate?

I have a washed buffalo leather bag from Prada (which has gotten wet before and then the dye shifted and is darker in some spots now :rain: ) and a lambskin Miu Miu that I actually care about preserving.

Thanks!


----------



## MrGoyard

Hi! I live in Holland, it rains 50% of the days. I never use my Designer bags when it's raining. Raindrops can contain acids that are harmful for leather, so I don't feel comfortable wearing my bags in rain. ;(


----------



## BellevueLady

Personally, I carry nylon bags during the raining season.


----------



## hannahbananab

I usually opt for one of my Coach bags that the rain won't damage... I save my higher end bags for sunny days


----------



## memobag1

I use my Longchamp bag when it rains...sometimes stuffing my designer bag in it!


----------



## BgaHolic

I think I'm one of the few here on TPF who does not baby their bags. I own only leather bags and they all get used in the rain. I have never pre-treated them.  I just expect them to perform like the animal in the rain.  Two of my bags in particular are leather Gucci's with gold/brass hardware.  Ironically, my feeling is, while bags are an adornment, they are mainly used for function and should withstand use.  That said, all my bags withstand the elements.


----------



## Bunny Muffins

BellevueLady said:


> Personally, I carry nylon bags during the raining season.


Did you spray any scotchgard or any type of protectant on your nylon bag before using it?


----------



## fashionistaera

This is really one question I need answers too as well. Most of my designer bags I use them regularly even if it rains. Though my coach bag I avoid, however, the rest of the bags I use them. But when my high end designer Louis Vuitton bag I prefer to avoid that. Does the LV Vernis get damaged in rain? I wanted to know that though.


----------



## rowy65

fashionistaera said:
			
		

> This is really one question I need answers too as well. Most of my designer bags I use them regularly even if it rains. Though my coach bag I avoid, however, the rest of the bags I use them. But when my high end designer Louis Vuitton bag I prefer to avoid that. Does the LV Vernis get damaged in rain? I wanted to know that though.



I just bought an LV Monogram Empriente Citadine in Aubergine.  I love it but its winter in NY and I don't want to take a chance with rain or snow.  I bought a new strap and breathed some new life to my Damier Alma.  I'll just break out the new bag after the new year. The Vernis like the Damier are very resilient.  I wouldn't use in a downpour but it def. can take a beating


----------



## emcosmo1639

BgaHolic said:


> I think I'm one of the few here on TPF who does not baby their bags. I own only leather bags and they all get used in the rain. I have never pre-treated them.  I just expect them to perform like the animal in the rain.  Two of my bags in particular are leather Gucci's with gold/brass hardware.  Ironically, my feeling is, while bags are an adornment, they are mainly used for function and should withstand use.  That said, all my bags withstand the elements.



I am just like you.  I buy my bags to enjoy, not to baby.  I bring them to ball games (actually had someone spill soda on one there once--that was fun), all types of weather, set them on the floor etc.  One of my pradas looks like it has been through a battle but that's part of the fun imo--it has some great stories of how it got the inside tear and stain and it has had a good life, so to say.  

As for an actual tip I read once--you know those reusable bags that roll up (I use envirosax for groceries but there are tons of brands).  Someone recommended carrying one in your bag and if it ever starts raining you can just place your handbag inside it and carry the reusable bag instead.  It may not be glamourous but it works.


----------



## BgaHolic

emcosmo1639 said:


> As for an actual tip I read once--you know those reusable bags that roll up (I use envirosax for groceries but there are tons of brands).  Someone recommended carrying one in your bag and if it ever starts raining you can just place your handbag inside it and carry the reusable bag instead.  It may not be glamourous but it works.



Wanna know what I would use it for? :shame:  Being vain, I'd prefer to cover my hair with it! The fact of the matter is when I go inside for cover, my bag will dry up wonderfully but my hair doesn't need to look like I just came out of the shower. :giggles:


----------



## jojarna

Hello all 

I am having the same issue.

I am planning to buy this backpack from Fossil:
Estate Ruck Sack
http://www.fossil.com/en_US/shop/me...e=1000&pn=c&cm_vc=331253&imagePath=MBG8264201

But I leave between NY and London and have no idea:

First, how to waterproof it?
second, do Fossil bags are water resistant?

I had a Burberry a few years ago and was a disgrace stains all over the place.

thanks in advance


----------



## ladysarah

BgaHolic said:


> I think I'm one of the few here on TPF who does not baby their bags. I own only leather bags and they all get used in the rain. I have never pre-treated them.  I just expect them to perform like the animal in the rain.  Two of my bags in particular are leather Gucci's with gold/brass hardware.  Ironically, my feeling is, while bags are an adornment, they are mainly used for function and should withstand use.  That said, all my bags withstand the elements.



same here. If I did not carry my bags in the rain - there would be little reason to have them as I live in the UK where it rains copiously and all year round. I usually carry an umbrella as well though but still I ve been caught out once or twice. I have lambskin bags which got wet and nothing really happened to them. I dont believe in pre treating either. In fact CHANEL are against pre treating...If you have say LV damier or the like (I dont) i would imagine it would be no problem at all in the rain. Would love to hear from those of you who do...


----------



## wiwian

when it rains I only use the bags vuitton monogram or damier canvas are water resistant and will not deteriorate.
I love chanel but put them only when it does not rain.


----------



## papertiger

I don't knowingly use certain bags when I know it's going to rain, I have plenty of bags that don't mind rain at all. 

Python lizard and croc don't like rain and no amount of wishing is going to make that change. Croc and lizard will matte-ify (unevenly) and python will become more vulnerable to curling (not from the water but from the drying) 

Most leather will be OK, even if companies say otherwise (just covering their 'posteriors' :giggles. As *emcosmo* pointed out just carry a nylon roll-up bag with you, they weigh nothing and take virtually no space plus you have an extra shopping bag with you in case you ever need. 

_If _a bag gets very wet from a sudden hard downpour: 

1. Take everything out of your bag 

2. Fill with scrunched paper (not newspaper because of the print) try to pad it lightly in its correct shape.

3. Leave the bag to dry naturally (do not bring any heater, blow-dryer etc near it)

4. Don't put it away while drying as you will encourage mould, it needs normal light levels, and leave all fastenings open 

5. Remove paper from the inside and leave open (propped open if need be)

6. If the leather has gone dull or developed a white bloom don't worry too much. A clean and polish (sparingly, with just a little no-colour, leather creame) will bring the leather back to it's original finish. Make sure the bag is 100% dry before you start.


----------



## dreamlet

I have a couple of bags that I will not carry if I think it's going to rain (basically suede or snakeskin, and I'm still a bit nervous about my Celine Box). 

Everything else has seen the rain without any adverse effect. If I know I'm going to be out & about in heavy rain, I will carry coated canvas or something I know will bead up well, but otherwise I don't really worry about it.


----------



## Jenw48

Great suggestions! I live in a rainy area too & have the same problems, glad to find some solutions here


----------



## khami

I use my LV Damier bags when it rains because the coated leather is water resistant and the canvas just lets the water run down....my nice leather bags stay inside in the rain...


----------



## janess

Living in london, I can't really plan what bag to use depending on the weather so if I'm using my special bag I always bring a foldable nylon carrier bag. I have quite a few of them, some very thin to fit in my very small shoulder bags and thick ones as well. I got a really good black foldable from Muji.


----------



## redskynight

Where I live, if its not snowing like crazy its raining like crazy so my bags just get wet and I hope for the best. If its raining really hard and I forgot my umbrella I hold my bag over my head... Don't kick me off tpf hahaha.


----------



## northerndancer

I carry one of these in all my bags:

http://www.myrume.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ID=116&PK=ac3c3702-0750-4284-94ac-af2c412c63d8

It is light as a feather and rolls up into almost nothing.  If it is a short walk in a light rain, I don't worry but if I am caught in a downpour I unroll the RuMe and throw my bag in.  Not fancy but effective.

Leather products do not like getting wet and the leather will dry out and lose some of its suppleness if it gets overexposed to the elements.


----------



## Manolos21

I live in Southern California, so it rarely rains, but this weekend, there were some unexpected sprinkles Saturday evening while I was at an outdoors mall. It was probably overkill, but I went into Bloomingdales and asked them for a big shopping bag so that I could put my purse in it and carry it around that way... 

Usually, if I know it's going to rain, I don't take out any of the purses prone to water damage, like my PS1 which has super soft leather and stains really easily.


----------



## eris

I avoid taking any leather bags when the weather calls for rain, but I do keep a thin plastic sheet tucked in the bags for if I do get caught in the rain. I have holes where the handles would be, so it's sort of like a drape I use


----------



## Louise70290

I live in the Lakes so it is always raining.
I would never take a light coloured leather bag out if it was potentially bag weather.  That said if I do, and it rains I almost always have the same trick you all use, a large re-usable bag in my bag ready to protect it. 
I have got a nice collection of what I call work / winter bags that are mid range and purpose purchased for the job. I recently got a Rowallan bag and its really lovely quality & style yet I wont be devastated if it takes any damage.  Its still the fanciest bag in my office


----------



## Love Of My Life

I try to avode taking any of my good bags out in bad weather, but if I do
get caught I keep a raincoat for my bag in my bag....


----------



## gkay8

I live in seattle where as u all know it rains a lot and I have never had a bag been ruined by the rain, leather or otherwise.  Also most people don't walk a lot or stand for a long time outside on a really rainy day so whichever bag your using gets jus as much exposure as u do. I will say I am a strong believer in umbrellas and if ur wearing a crossbody you can tuck it under your jacket.


----------



## llibby

fashionistaera said:


> This is really one question I need answers too as well. Most of my designer bags I use them regularly even if it rains. Though my coach bag I avoid, however, the rest of the bags I use them. But when my high end designer Louis Vuitton bag I prefer to avoid that. Does the LV Vernis get damaged in rain? I wanted to know that though.


 
The leather trims on the Vernis can be damaged by weater so my advice would be not to risk using it during the rain.


----------



## lifestylekitty

gkay8 said:


> I live in seattle where as u all know it rains a lot and I have never had a bag been ruined by the rain, leather or otherwise.  Also most people don't walk a lot or stand for a long time outside on a really rainy day so whichever bag your using gets jus as much exposure as u do. I will say I am a strong believer in umbrellas and if ur wearing a crossbody you can tuck it under your jacket.



I live in a country with a lot of rain as well, which is why I prefer DE. There was one time that it rained really hard and although I had an umbrella, my DE Speedy got soaked. I wiped it dry but failed to take into account that the water had seeped into the interior somehow. I guess the canvas was water resistant, not water-proof. The following day, there was a mark on the red interior where the water had seeped through and there was a slight smell. I aired out my bag to avoid getting molds. With this in mind, even if I do carry DE canvas bags, I am still mindful of the rain.


----------



## DiamondLadyLove

papertiger said:


> I don't knowingly use certain bags when I know it's going to rain, I have plenty of bags that don't mind rain at all.
> 
> Python lizard and croc don't like rain and no amount of wishing is going to make that change. Croc and lizard will matte-ify (unevenly) and python will become more vulnerable to curling (not from the water but from the drying)
> 
> Most leather will be OK, even if companies say otherwise (just covering their 'posteriors' :giggles. As *emcosmo* pointed out just carry a nylon roll-up bag with you, they weigh nothing and take virtually no space plus you have an extra shopping bag with you in case you ever need.
> 
> _If _a bag gets very wet from a sudden hard downpour:
> 
> 1. Take everything out of your bag
> 
> 2. Fill with scrunched paper (not newspaper because of the print) try to pad it lightly in its correct shape.
> 
> 3. Leave the bag to dry naturally (do not bring any heater, blow-dryer etc near it)
> 
> 4. Don't put it away while drying as you will encourage mould, it needs normal light levels, and leave all fastenings open
> 
> 5. Remove paper from the inside and leave open (propped open if need be)
> 
> 6. If the leather has gone dull or developed a white bloom don't worry too much. A clean and polish (sparingly, with just a little no-colour, leather creame) will bring the leather back to it's original finish. Make sure the bag is 100% dry before you start.





Thanks so much Papertiger! Great common sense, and very useful to remember when I panic over a wet handbag!


----------



## crazy4bags79

MrVuitton said:


> Hi! I live in Holland, it rains 50% of the days. I never use my Designer bags when it's raining. Raindrops can contain acids that are harmful for leather, so I don't feel comfortable wearing my bags in rain. ;(


I put my bags in another bag when it rains


----------



## dcblam

I have specific bags that I use for rain and find that my patent leather Chloe Betty fits the bill AND I have an inexpensive Kate Spade that does the trick as well. 

I would prefer not to take the risk on my other bags that are either more expensive, or delicate.


----------



## Stokes

I just purchased a vintage nylon prada bag, but the only problem with it is that the zipper pulls have rusted, presumably from rain. How do I get the rust off, and is there anything I can do to the nylon to protect it? This is my first nylon bag.


----------



## sdkitty

5thelement said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I live in a climate where it hardly ever rains and when it does, only a couple months or so during the year. When that happens, I just don't use my high end designer bags. I'm wondering what everyone else does though? Is there some protection against the elements I should be looking at, particularly if I want to move to a rainier climate?
> 
> I have a washed buffalo leather bag from Prada (which has gotten wet before and then the dye shifted and is darker in some spots now :rain: ) and a lambskin Miu Miu that I actually care about preserving.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I guess I got lucky.  I have the same Prada bag as you.  I also live in a place where we don't get much rain.  But I got caught in a real downpour when I first got the bag.  The bag and I got soaked but it didn't seem to do the bag any harm.  Maybe the fact that my bag got wet all over was better than if it had gotten partially wet.

If I get caught in a bit of rain with one of my bags I usually try to wipe the water off.  I haven't gotten any of them damaged by water yet.  One possible exception - a bag I had years ago - Dooney Alto - unfinished leather - that one was prone to spots and scratches.


----------



## legaldiva

It's really rainy here this week, so I am using my trusty workhorse Longchamp purse-sized tote.  I ususally follow the weather & take an umbrella when I go out.  Plus, I opt to pay for parking in a covered ramp when the weather's bad ... so I minimize walking out in the elements; otherwise, my DE Neverfull gets plenty wet & doesn't seem to show it.


----------



## Vintageables

Why not bring a plastic bag large enough that you can put over your purse to protect it from rain?  This would be a quick and inexpensive solution.


----------



## GivenchyLuc

Where I live rain and snow in winter and spring are just part of life.  If I left my designer bags home every time there may be precipitation I would rarely carry them.  I feel that most bags should be designed with elements in the equation and should withstand water.  Even if you live in a dryer climate there is always a chance that something will be sprayed on your bag.  I have many bags....YSL, Givenchy, Prada, Balenciaga, LV etc...and never had an issue.  That is way too much money to spend on something that you are afraid to use, and will be ruined by water.  If you have a bag that will not withstand normal life I would take it back.


----------



## Vitta

GivenchyLuc said:


> Where I live rain and snow in winter and spring are just part of life.  If I left my designer bags home every time there may be precipitation I would rarely carry them.  I feel that most bags should be designed with elements in the equation and should withstand water.  Even if you live in a dryer climate there is always a chance that something will be sprayed on your bag.  I have many bags....YSL, Givenchy, Prada, Balenciaga, LV etc...and never had an issue.  That is way too much money to spend on something that you are afraid to use, and will be ruined by water.  If you have a bag that will not withstand normal life I would take it back.



Totally agree!  Rain is the part of our life as well. We treat our leather bags with a repellant, and don't use exotics in rain or heat. It really works when you rotate your bags taking into consideration weather conditions. As they say, "there's no bad weather only bad clothing"...


----------



## piosavsfan

Living in Pittsburgh, I only use certain bags when it rains. I usually use my Michael Kors Hamilton, it has survived heavy rain without any problems. I also have Linea Pelle and Rebecca Minkoff bags that do well in light rain. 

Soon, I'm moving to Southern CA and hopefully I won't have to fit my bags to the weather quite as much!!


----------



## Vitta

piosavsfan said:


> Living in Pittsburgh, I only use certain bags when it rains. I usually use my Michael Kors Hamilton, it has survived heavy rain without any problems. I also have Linea Pelle and Rebecca Minkoff bags that do well in light rain.
> 
> Soon, I'm moving to Southern CA and hopefully I won't have to fit my bags to the weather quite as much!!



It appears that the leather used in Michael Kors handbags, boots and shoes survives the rainy weather very well. After trying several brands, I now stick with them, especially for casual wear.


----------



## emma0810

I saw people having cute little raincoat for their leather bags. I was in NYC and it rained heavily. A lady got soaked but she had a little transparent plastic cover for her Chloe bag at Berdorf Goodman.


----------



## babysunshine

vitta said:


> it appears that the leather used in michael kors handbags, boots and shoes survives the rainy weather very well. After trying several brands, i now stick with them, especially for casual wear.



+1


----------



## luvmk

i live in a wet and rainy climate. this is a dreadful place for beautiful bags. i have beautiful calf leather bag that i bought on impluse. i can hardly use it cos it stains easily and it does not return to original color after it drys. i thought of spraying some protection coat on it but worried if it will turn my bag darker? sometimes umbrella cant even keep the heavy downpour away.. pls dont tell me use an ugly plastic bag over it.. anyway i left it in my cupboard most of the days ... any better suggestions? sighs ..


----------



## ninjanna

When it rains, I don't use some bags. I wear the ones that are more hardy. If I'm out, I'll just protect the bag under my clothes, and rub the water off the bag if it get wet.


----------



## orid

luvmk said:


> i live in a wet and rainy climate. this is a dreadful place for beautiful bags. i have beautiful calf leather bag that i bought on impluse. i can hardly use it cos it stains easily and it does not return to original color after it drys. i thought of spraying some protection coat on it but worried if it will turn my bag darker? sometimes umbrella cant even keep the heavy downpour away.. pls dont tell me use an ugly plastic bag over it.. anyway i left it in my cupboard most of the days ... any better suggestions? sighs ..





I used to live in Seattle, so you can imagine the rainy weather. Best suggestion I have is use a high quality protection spray and carry an umbrella. I swear by this one by Colloni http://amzn.to/1viC8VX, but any other good quality one will do.


----------



## sdkitty

5thelement said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I live in a climate where it hardly ever rains and when it does, only a couple months or so during the year. When that happens, I just don't use my high end designer bags. I'm wondering what everyone else does though? Is there some protection against the elements I should be looking at, particularly if I want to move to a rainier climate?
> 
> I have a washed buffalo leather bag from Prada (which has gotten wet before and then the dye shifted and is darker in some spots now :rain: ) and a lambskin Miu Miu that I actually care about preserving.
> 
> Thanks!


Funny.....I have the exact same Prada bag as yours.  I also live in a place where we rarely get rain. But when I first got my Prada (preloved) I was caught in a downpour.  It got soaked but didn't show any color variation when it dried.  As far as I can recall any bag of mine that has gotten wet, I've just wiped dry and they were fine.  But if I knew it was going to be raining hard, I'd probably select a bag that was dark colored like black, maybe an older bag or one that had gotten wet before....of if I had one, a nylon bag.


----------



## uadjit

luvmk said:


> i live in a wet and rainy climate. this is a dreadful place for beautiful bags. i have beautiful calf leather bag that i bought on impluse. i can hardly use it cos it stains easily and it does not return to original color after it drys. i thought of spraying some protection coat on it but worried if it will turn my bag darker? sometimes umbrella cant even keep the heavy downpour away.. pls dont tell me use an ugly plastic bag over it.. anyway i left it in my cupboard most of the days ... any better suggestions? sighs ..



Well, it doesn't have to be an ugly plastic bag. There are lots of nylon options.

I live in Seattle and during the rainy season (= most of the year) I carry this little nylon tote which zips down into a small pouch that fits in my purse. I spray my bags with Collonil waterstop and carry an umbrella most of the time but sometimes it is raining so hard or so sideways (*sigh*) that a bag raincoat really is in order.


----------



## misskris03

uadjit said:


> Well, it doesn't have to be an ugly plastic bag. There are lots of nylon options.
> 
> I live in Seattle and during the rainy season (= most of the year) I carry this little nylon tote which zips down into a small pouch that fits in my purse. I spray my bags with Collonil waterstop and carry an umbrella most of the time but sometimes it is raining so hard or so sideways (*sigh*) that a bag raincoat really is in order.



That is the cutest beckoning cat bag.


----------



## jyyanks

luvmk said:


> i live in a wet and rainy climate. this is a dreadful place for beautiful bags. i have beautiful calf leather bag that i bought on impluse. i can hardly use it cos it stains easily and it does not return to original color after it drys. i thought of spraying some protection coat on it but worried if it will turn my bag darker? sometimes umbrella cant even keep the heavy downpour away.. pls dont tell me use an ugly plastic bag over it.. anyway i left it in my cupboard most of the days ... any better suggestions? sighs ..


Why not get a stylish reusable grocery sac?  

I carry an envirosax nylon bag so that if I get caught in the rain, I just put my handbag into the envirosax. It's much nicer than a plastic bag, takes up no room in my purse and comes in handy.  They have many beautiful designs and it just looks like I'm carrying a cute tote.   There are many bands but I like the designs of the envirox the best.

I believe that bags need to be used. Who wants to spend all that money on a purse to have it sit in the closet?


----------



## uadjit

misskris03 said:


> That is the cutest beckoning cat bag.



Thanks. 

My husband bought it for me as a gift bag for a birthday present a year or two ago. I've gotten more use out of the gift bag than the actual gift!


----------



## misskris03

uadjit said:


> Thanks.
> 
> My husband bought it for me as a gift bag for a birthday present a year or two ago. I've gotten more use out of the gift bag than the actual gift!



Your husband clearly has fabulous taste in bags.


----------



## sickhobo

Hi!

When I know that it's going to be raining and I'm still choosing to go out with a designer handbag, I just bring an extra raincoat with me and cover the bag with it if I know I have to walk outdoors with it. That said, I'll try to plan out my day logistically so I get around indoors/in cars as much as possible, but if I know I'll have a brief walk then I'll pack an extra raincoat, it's really light so doesn't add any weight to my bag anyway! When I walk with my raincoat covering my big tote it sort of looks like I have a toddler under there lol.

Also, there is this one lady in Hong Kong I believe, her name is Jamie and she has an enormous Birkin collection. I once saw a picture of her walking in the rain with a clear plastic cover over her purse, it almost looked like it was specifically designed for her purse. Anyway, I'm scouring the internet to find something like this, it would be great to have, though my raincoat trick (if you can even call it that) seems to suffice.


----------



## sickhobo

Had to come back and give a more obvious reply that I just thought of: you could wear a raincoat with your purse underneath it. Lol, this is more logical than having a separate raincoat for your purse, but my bags are usually big and wouldn't fit lol. I'd totally do this with a smaller bag though!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sometimes I just carry a bigger plastic bag in my bag to wrap it up just in case
& put it in a shopping bag for double protection


----------



## sleepyone

Hi everyone  Long-time lurker, first time poster. 
This isn't rain, but it does involve water. My little calf MBMJ was in need of a clean, and I used some detergent but...soaked the bag. For about 5-10 minutes. A couple days later, the leather is still stiff and swollen, so I guess it's like being caught in the worst rainstorm possible? Does anybody have advice for -after- your bag gets wet?


----------



## orid

sleepyone said:


> Hi everyone  Long-time lurker, first time poster.
> This isn't rain, but it does involve water. My little calf MBMJ was in need of a clean, and I used some detergent but...soaked the bag. For about 5-10 minutes. A couple days later, the leather is still stiff and swollen, so I guess it's like being caught in the worst rainstorm possible? Does anybody have advice for -after- your bag gets wet?


 
Moisturize. Moisturize. Moisturize. Get the best conditioner/moisturizer that you deem acceptable and moisturize the heck out of it and hopefully it'll return to normal. Also, in the future, I won't recommend soaking your leather bags at all, not even just for a short time. A good leather cleaner should be sufficient for a cleaning job.


----------



## BoardinXbox

I only use bags that are water-resistant during rainy days. On sunny days I would carry one of my favorite higher-end bags.


----------



## remainsilly

I use collonil waterstop spray & leather gel.
Also switch to goat leather clutch wallet on chain, which fits beneath raincoat, in horrible storm periods.
I carry a large, polyester scarf inside bigger bags--in its own lined pouch--to use as shield in unexpected drizzle or blowing rain. Poly dries quickly.

Since seeing the excellent tote idea, above, I tried it. Works well, plus keeps dirt/mud off bags.
Better in stronger rain/wind than scarf--but, couldn't loop tote around my neck to dry, once indoors. 

Traveling into rough climate, I use nylon crossbody bag--still sprayed with waterstop. Tolerates about anything, except fire.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bferrick

I don't typically wear my nice bags in the rain. But if I'm ever stuck in a surprising rain storm (I live in New England- you never know what you're going to get for weather here) I'll be OK. I spray all my leather bags with leather protector. They work so well!


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

New poster here! After a trip to D.C. last week, I found out my purse scarf had a double use to drape over my light tan leather coach bag's top in a mist. I tied it from handle to handle on my sling back. It wouldn't work in a downpour. I would have put it under my jacket for that!


----------



## yc70

I have a few bags that I use specifically for the rain, mostly damier & epi 
I've been venturing with a 5 year old Bvlgari bag in the rain & it actually repels rain better than I expected! I am not brave enough to spray water proofing products on my bag...yet


----------



## rdgldy

I freak out when it is raining and i have no protection for my bag.  I usually have a Lululemon bag handy that I can throw my bag into, or rely on my trusty LV Neverfull or my YSL Downtown in patent, that I will keep forever, simply to use in the rain.  Nothing worse than rain spots on my beautiful leather bags.


----------



## Arkansassy

I have a Michael Kors handbag in lapis leather, which is a dark blue. I used it in Portland which, much like Seattle, gets rain 6+ months per year. For years it was my everyday carry, and now the blue on the top is looking a little faded. It's subtle, but I want to be taking good care of it. 

What should I do? Is it safe to put moleskin on it? Do I need to do the treatment to the entire bag? Or should I use a blue polish? It has white contrast stitching and I am not sure about how I feel with staining those threads. Should I take it to a professional? I don't even know where to look, and am a little reluctant to trust a stranger with my beautiful bag.

I changed my avatar so you can see what I am talking about.


----------



## soleparadox

I have bought a bag a while back however only brought it out once cause I'm terrified of the rain ruining it. Are there any stylish bags that can handle the rain?


----------



## HesitantShopper

I make sure i have bags which can handle it, generally i avoid ones that require a weather check ours is very cold and snowy most of the time then flips to undecided hot and rainy, i really would hate to get caught out somewhere and have to panic my bag would be ruined.

I do know some companies make treatments but i would imagine it would vary on the material of the bag and general care recommendations on being able to use them. 

Personally, special treatment bags do better in places where weather is nice the bulk of the time, since i don't live in one i prefer to admire them vs purchase.


----------



## echeng211

Treat your miumiu with care! I got mine in 2012, also calfskin, loved it - carried it with me everywhere. Spent $200+ refurbishing it last year. Needless to say - do not recommend getting it wet. 

I check the weather everyday now, any chance of rain - i swap my nice bags out with my Furlas (I have no idea what leather they're made of, but bought on a whim from the outlets, and seriously, the most sturdiest bags i own!)


----------



## sdkitty

5thelement said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I live in a climate where it hardly ever rains and when it does, only a couple months or so during the year. When that happens, I just don't use my high end designer bags. I'm wondering what everyone else does though? Is there some protection against the elements I should be looking at, particularly if I want to move to a rainier climate?
> 
> I have a washed buffalo leather bag from Prada (which has gotten wet before and then the dye shifted and is darker in some spots now :rain: ) and a lambskin Miu Miu that I actually care about preserving.
> 
> Thanks!


funny, I have the same Prada washed buffalo bag as you.  Mine got soaked and it didn't seem to change.
Yesterday I took a coach glove leather bag out in the rain.  It got wet and there were horrible spots all over the front.  But it dried and they disappeared.  I had treated it with AppleGarde.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I use coated canvas bags (LV, Goyard) when it rains, or coated leather (Prada Saffiano, LV Epi). If it's not too much rain I also carry my Hermès Clemence leather bags. They don't absorb the water and I make sure to wipe them once I'm inside. Wouldn't do it with other leathers though


----------



## ccbaggirl89

it rarely rains where i live, but i have two patent handbags for rain events. i wouldn't risk any leather in rain other than vernis/patent, or i would just use a cheap nylon bag. if i really want to use a designer bag on a rainy day, i choose a small one and carry it inside a patent tote until i reach my office or wherever.


----------



## Cheetah7

I never take my expensive bags out in heavy rain as I would never risk it.  I have a nylon/poly blend bag for those occasions.


----------



## LeathercareSG

papertiger said:


> I don't knowingly use certain bags when I know it's going to rain, I have plenty of bags that don't mind rain at all.
> 
> Python lizard and croc don't like rain and no amount of wishing is going to make that change. Croc and lizard will matte-ify (unevenly) and python will become more vulnerable to curling (not from the water but from the drying)
> 
> Most leather will be OK, even if companies say otherwise (just covering their 'posteriors' :giggles. As *emcosmo* pointed out just carry a nylon roll-up bag with you, they weigh nothing and take virtually no space plus you have an extra shopping bag with you in case you ever need.
> 
> _If _a bag gets very wet from a sudden hard downpour:
> 
> 1. Take everything out of your bag
> 
> 2. Fill with scrunched paper (not newspaper because of the print) try to pad it lightly in its correct shape.
> 
> 3. Leave the bag to dry naturally (do not bring any heater, blow-dryer etc near it)
> 
> 4. Don't put it away while drying as you will encourage mould, it needs normal light levels, and leave all fastenings open
> 
> 5. Remove paper from the inside and leave open (propped open if need be)
> 
> 6. If the leather has gone dull or developed a white bloom don't worry too much. A clean and polish (sparingly, with just a little no-colour, leather creame) will bring the leather back to it's original finish. Make sure the bag is 100% dry before you start.



This is exactly what I would do. Excellent step-by-step instructions.


----------



## LeathercareSG

Cheetah7 said:


> I never take my expensive bags out in heavy rain as I would never risk it.  I have a nylon/poly blend bag for those occasions.



In the event that you really have to bring an expensive out on a rainy day, bringing a jumbo umbrella would be really helpful! Haha, just kidding.

Nylon or Poly Blend Bags have way higher resistance compared to Genuine Leather ones. I'd go with that personally.


----------



## Cheetah7

LeathercareSG said:


> In the event that you really have to bring an expensive out on a rainy day, bringing a jumbo umbrella would be really helpful! Haha, just kidding.
> 
> Nylon or Poly Blend Bags have way higher resistance compared to Genuine Leather ones. I'd go with that personally.


 
LOL, yes I carry an umbrella too.  Not a huge one though since it won't fit in my purse


----------



## cdtracing

I live in the Deep South so we get rain, we get humidity, & we get dry.  I keep an umbrella with me in the car as a just in case.  I will also use a large plastic bag to cover my bag if I'm running into the store or to the car.  I will check the weather to see if rain is expected & if it is, I will usually carry a bag made of Saffiano leather.  They seem to weather rain well, especially if I wipe it off once I get inside.  If the inside gets damp or wet, I do what Papertiger suggests & it works like a charm.  I do not carry my suede or exotic leathers in the rain.  I will save them for sunnier days.  Has anyone ever used those raincoats I've seen for bags?  Just wondering.


----------



## echeng211

cdtracing said:


> I live in the Deep South so we get rain, we get humidity, & we get dry.  I keep an umbrella with me in the car as a just in case.  I will also use a large plastic bag to cover my bag if I'm running into the store or to the car.  I will check the weather to see if rain is expected & if it is, I will usually carry a bag made of Saffiano leather.  They seem to weather rain well, especially if I wipe it off once I get inside.  If the inside gets damp or wet, I do what Papertiger suggests & it works like a charm.  I do not carry my suede or exotic leathers in the rain.  I will save them for sunnier days.  Has anyone ever used those raincoats I've seen for bags?  Just wondering.


Yes, I bought a gussy (during a promotion). A bit pricey but it has protected my bag on MULTIPLE occasions. I work in NYC and live near the river, so rainstorms with an umbrella can never fully protect a bag with the wind, etc etc, and this raincover has done wonders! I got the charlotte which is water resistant (not waterproof), but i prefer that as it's somethign light that i can roll up / fold in my bag and take out when i'm unprepared for some rain! 

otherwise, you'll usually find me with a nylon bag during bad storms.


----------



## meowmix318

I have a "dumpy" no name brand bag that I use when it rains. If it gets damaged (and I have had this bag for many years now amd it shows its wear) it doesn't bother me. I leave my designer bags at home. And with El Nino this year, I have not been using my new Bottega Veneta bag I bought for myself much this year. But at least it stays dry and protected inside my home (longing for the rain to stop... even though in So Cal, we truly need the rain fall).


----------



## madisonmamaw

i use my pvc bag from delvaux (dark knight) when i anticipate rain
or any of the treated leather bags that arent afraid of the rain


----------



## geraldine.rmg

If my leather bag gets wet, I will air it dry completely, clean it and apply some conditioner before storing it! I haven't tried waterproofing sprays...


----------



## Louliu71

Collonil waterstop spray for treated leather and collonil leather gel and waterstop spray for natural leathers....... Layered on Multiple times!!

Plus a plastic carrier bag for extreme downpours in the UK

Collonil also make a suede waterstop and uv protection spray, however I always check the weather report before using my suede or untreated bags - just not worth the risk IMO 




An absolute must is to ensure the bag is completely dry before storing away - it it does get wet, pack it with newspaper and replace regularly as this will draw out the moisture


----------



## misskris03

Louliu71 said:


> Collonil waterstop spray for treated leather and collonil leather gel and waterstop spray for natural leathers....... Layered on Multiple times!!
> 
> Plus a plastic carrier bag for extreme downpours in the UK
> 
> Collonil also make a suede waterstop and uv protection spray, however I always check the weather report before using my suede or untreated bags - just not worth the risk IMO
> 
> View attachment 3373827
> 
> 
> An absolute must is to ensure the bag is completely dry before storing away - it it does get wet, pack it with newspaper and replace regularly as this will draw out the moisture




+1 for the collonil. It's excellent. But I carry a nylon bag when I know it's going to rain heavily. I don't want to tempt fate. Tarrago makes,a,good nanoprotector spray as well.


----------



## applecidered

If I know it will rain, I will switch my designer handbag out for something older and cheaper! There are occasions where I was caught unaware. I sometimes use my blazer to cover my handbags, haha!


----------



## amo.mac

Colonial sprays are excellent, even for other quality leather goods like your shoes!
German made company, what's not to trust?

Just my 2c, the LV damier and monogram are usually made from a canvas leather and can take a fair bit of wear and abuse. I'm never worried about my weekender in the rain - I just have a cloth in my bag to wipe up the excess and it's good to go! (Just don't forget to close the zips)


----------



## pjp43

I use a handbag raincoat! Such a lifesaver! Here's the website in case anyone is interested: https://www.handbagraincoat.com/


----------

